# Is begging legal in Spain?



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

The sun is finally out but that brings a multitude of unwanted activity. The usual beggars are out in force, ringing your doorbell and banging on the door if you don't answer in 2 nanoseconds. These people can demand money in 25 languages and God knows how many dialects. I just told 2 men and 2 women that I am a pensioner and have worked for my pension and am not prepared to give it away to people who don't want to work at all. They laughed. I told them that I was calling the local police and Guardia - they laughed even louder. So, are they right to laugh? Is begging legal? Can anything be done about the harassment I have to suffer? Or do I just buy a Kalashnikov?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

4tunate said:


> The sun is finally out but that brings a multitude of unwanted activity. The usual beggars are out in force, ringing your doorbell and banging on the door if you don't answer in 2 nanoseconds. These people can demand money in 25 languages and God knows how many dialects. I just told 2 men and 2 women that I am a pensioner and have worked for my pension and am not prepared to give it away to people who don't want to work at all. They laughed. I told them that I was calling the local police and Guardia - they laughed even louder. So, are they right to laugh? Is begging legal? Can anything be done about the harassment I have to suffer? Or do I just buy a Kalashnikov?


No, you don't have to suffer. But neither do you need to buy a Kalashnikov. You just need to take a little time to try to understand why these people do this. No doubt some of them are frauds but as Saint Theresa said, 'If ten people ask for charity and nine deceive, ye should give for the sake of the tenth who is genuine'...or something like that.
Now admittedly I rarely follow that admonition when it comes to travelling beggars - I too threatened one persistent couple of probably Romanian females with the police. But we cannot ignore the fact that very many are in desperate need and if you can help by donating food to your local Caritas it may keep a few beggars from pestering you.

For some reason, when a ring at our gate is met by a very large Rhodesian Ridgeback accompanied by a smaller but equally fierce-looking Italian Mastiff, unwanted visitors tend not to linger...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> No, you don't have to suffer. But neither do you need to buy a Kalashnikov. You just need to take a little time to try to understand why these people do this. No doubt some of them are frauds but as Saint Theresa said, 'If ten people ask for charity and nine deceive, ye should give for the sake of the tenth who is genuine'...or something like that.
> Now admittedly I rarely follow that admonition when it comes to travelling beggars - I too threatened one persistent couple of probably Romanian females with the police. But we cannot ignore the fact that very many are in desperate need and if you can help by donating food to your local Caritas it may keep a few beggars from pestering you.
> 
> For some reason, when a ring at our gate is met by a very large Rhodesian Ridgeback accompanied by a smaller but equally fierce-looking Italian Mastiff, unwanted visitors tend not to linger...


Not to mention you Mary....


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

It all depends where you are and if your Local authority have approved the order against begging and prostitution in public places, check with your local police or town hall.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Even if it is against the law, it can hardly be categorized as a crime. At most it would be a "falta" which is not subject to criminal charges.

That's why they laugh when you threaten with the police, becasue they know that the police won't even bother attending, nor will they arrest / prosecute or take any other action other than noting it down in a log book.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> Not to mention you Mary....


Moi?? I'm a gentle soul. Until provoked, above all by cruelty. When I see photos of dogs like John posted I could do truly awful things to the culprits if I ever caught them and I wouldn't lose a wink of sleep. 
A kettle of boiling water down the front of the trousers would be my punishment for paedophiles and rapists.


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Moi?? I'm a gentle soul. Until provoked, above all by cruelty. When I see photos of dogs like John posted I could do truly awful things to the culprits if I ever caught them and I wouldn't lose a wink of sleep.
> A kettle of boiling water down the front of the trousers would be my punishment for paedophiles and rapists.


Not many things that we agree on Mary, but this subject is one for sure im on your side with..........................................................................................................
If i found anyone fiddling with my kids my battle hardened "display" Claymores
wont be getting used for display purposes


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya said:


> Not many things that we agree on Mary, but this subject is one for sure im on your side


Even I, who just love a good debate/argument and who gets worried when too many people agree with me, find it impossible to disagree with everyone all the time...Maybe I need more practice

My mum said that even when I was very little I had to have the last word....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

4tunate said:


> The sun is finally out but that brings a multitude of unwanted activity. The usual beggars are out in force, ringing your doorbell and banging on the door if you don't answer in 2 nanoseconds. These people can demand money in 25 languages and God knows how many dialects. I just told 2 men and 2 women that I am a pensioner and have worked for my pension and am not prepared to give it away to people who don't want to work at all. They laughed. I told them that I was calling the local police and Guardia - they laughed even louder. So, are they right to laugh? Is begging legal? Can anything be done about the harassment I have to suffer? Or do I just buy a Kalashnikov?


I don't know if it's legal or not. I think it may be not the actual begging that illegal but the clogging up of the pavement, unless it's happening in a specific place like the Metro in Madrid for example where there a notices in trains to say its illegal.
However, if they get on your nerves or upset you then I'd advise you not to enter in conversation nor to get angry or emotional. A firm no and closing of the door or walking away is usually enough. I use the same tacticts when I get unwanted phone calls. When they start on their speil I just say "Gracias pero no me interesa", put the phone down and get on with what I was doing without spending any energy on it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We just tell them to go and ask at the church.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

When we moved down from the UK we had an enforced weekend stop at Idiazabal in the Basque Country when our motorhome broke down. We were parked up and immovable, so we decided to walk down into the town to get some food in. 'S' went into the local Lidl supermarket to stock up on stuff while I waited outside looking after our dogs. It was far too hot to leave them in the m/h. Sticky and sweaty and looking for all the world like a wild wind blown hermit, I was sitting on the wall idly waiting for 'S' to return when a lady walked by and took two carrier bags from her trolley and handed them to me... "Por los perros" she said. I looked at her in amazement... "Gracias" I said when I finally found my voice... then the penny dropped... She had mistaken me for a beggar...
In stumbling Spanglish I tried to explain that it really wasn't necessary and things really were not as they appeared. Just then 'S' reappeared and saw me obviously chatting up some stranger... Looking cool, calm and collected despite the 90F+ temperature she came over...
I told her what had happened... 'S's Spanish was a little better than mine so between us we explained our enforced layover. Finally it was smiles all round; she insisted we keep the dog food she had bought and would not let us pay for it! She went off with her trolley to her car and we started the long trek back to the m/h.

I've had one guy come to the house, one of the villagers, he had seen me in the local shop buying cigarettes and came scrounging. The first time he called at the house I succumbed to his request. The next time I sent him away with a flea in his ear... he hasn't been back. The only other guy who has called stopped by about two weeks ago, selling sun hats... it was p*ssing down at the time but I bought one anyway. I needed one for dog walking when it gets really hot a little later in the year. 
Here's a question for you though... How do Jehovah's Witnesses find out where the Brits live? Every year we get a couple call and they always introduce themselves in English... to me that's begging on a commercial scale...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

whitenoiz said:


> Here's a question for you though... How do Jehovah's Witnesses find out where the Brits live? Every year we get a couple call and they always introduce themselves in English... to me that's begging on a commercial scale...


They don't around here but knock on every house. I've never had them ask for money or anything like that they just wish to 'save' you & turn you onto the path of righteousness : 
I was surprised at how many Jehovah's there are in our town along with their own meeting hall. At least they venture out into the countryside on baking hot days , unlike the Mormon's who stick to annoying you in town ! :lol:


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Even I, who just love a good debate/argument and who gets worried when too many people agree with me, find it impossible to disagree with everyone all the time...Maybe I need more practice
> 
> _*My mum said that even when I was very little I had to have the last word....[/*_QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have never seen beggars go door to door. That would really bother me. Back home, when people come door to door, they're usually trying to scope out your place. I simply wouldn't open the door.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

We get beggars several times a week. Because of that I usually just don't answer the door if it's an unknown person calling at the gate. But if I happen to open the door then I do give them something. These are desperate times for many people - they often apologize for coming to beg and are very grateful for whatever I give them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Where I live they operate in gangs of four or six people, sometimes with the obligatory sorry-looking baby or very young child. They are intimidating, yesterday whilst walking in the street near my home during siesta and not many people about I was surrounded by 2 men and 2 women actually demanding money and blocking my way. I pretended to let my 2 dogs off the leads which fazed them somewhat and I walked off. They later appeared at my door but having set up a rudimentary but workable mirror system I just ignored the doorbell. I could hear them however - "English sh1t" was the phrase of the day for them. I'm no expert on racial types but I do not think that they were Spanish.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I have never seen door to door beggars around here but supermarket car parks are a different matter. Most of the big ones around here have them and they can be very intimidating especially as many people have been distraction-robbed while loading their cars. I don't think they should be encouraged so I'm afraid I wave them all away and, if they persist, start shouting. I'm quite big and ugly so this usually works.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

4tunate said:


> Where I live they operate in gangs of four or six people, sometimes with the obligatory sorry-looking baby or very young child. They are intimidating, yesterday whilst walking in the street near my home during siesta and not many people about I was surrounded by 2 men and 2 women actually demanding money and blocking my way. I pretended to let my 2 dogs off the leads which fazed them somewhat and I walked off. They later appeared at my door but having set up a rudimentary but workable mirror system I just ignored the doorbell. I could hear them however - "English sh1t" was the phrase of the day for them. I'm no expert on racial types but I do not think that they were Spanish.


Don't like the sound of that at all!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

4tunate said:


> Where I live they operate in gangs of four or six people, sometimes with the obligatory sorry-looking baby or very young child. They are intimidating, yesterday whilst walking in the street near my home during siesta and not many people about I was surrounded by 2 men and 2 women actually demanding money and blocking my way. I pretended to let my 2 dogs off the leads which fazed them somewhat and I walked off. They later appeared at my door but having set up a rudimentary but workable mirror system I just ignored the doorbell. I could hear them however - "English sh1t" was the phrase of the day for them. I'm no expert on racial types but I do not think that they were Spanish.


And did you correct them or did you let us English take the blame?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

I didn't reply.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

jimenato said:


> I have never seen door to door beggars around here but supermarket car parks are a different matter. Most of the big ones around here have them and they can be very intimidating especially as many people have been distraction-robbed while loading their cars. I don't think they should be encouraged so I'm afraid I wave them all away and, if they persist, start shouting. I'm quite big and ugly so this usually works.


Yes, I agree, it's intimidating when they come up behind you while your mind is elsewhere loading the car. I've had them stand and look over the food in my bags and then ask for this or that from my bags. Sorry, I'm not a food pantry. I never give to them. I haven't done it in a number of years but in the past I have gone in and complained to the store manager. I'm not sure if it makes a difference but I tell them that I won't be returning to their store as long as there is someone begging there. Carrefour is one of the places that has security guards in their parking lot and they do run the beggers off.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

We have beggars operating in the car parks of the supermarkets and some of them get quite nasty when you say, no thank you.

One time when I came out of Lidl a man approached me and asked me in English for money. When I said I didnt have any, (I didn't I had just spent it all in Lidl) he grabbed the trolley and slammed it into my stomach, winding me and literally knocking me off my feet. 

That was the worst begging experience I have ever had, but I agree they can be very intimidating when two or more surround you and become more and more insistant that you give them something.

That is when my Doberman comes in useful. He is trained to protect me and on command he speaks to them in a language they never fail to understand.


----------

